# error in configure script



## sandeepns88 (Aug 24, 2011)

hi all,
when am crosscompiling the configure script like ./configure --prefix some thing ...getting error as follows:

```
syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
'/configure: line 19: `elif test -n "${BASH_VERSION+set}" && (set -O posix) >/dev/null 2>&1; then
```
i did some modifications but then it showing some other errors like as follows :

```
syntax error near unexpected token `LANG'
'/configure: line 44: `  LANG LANGUAGE LC_ADDRESS LC_ALL LC_COLLATE LC_CTYPE LC_IDENTIFICATION \
```
 Can any one help me how to solve this one.I tried my level best.....

Thanks&Regards
Sandeep Ns


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2011)

This doesn't appear to have anything to do with FreeBSD.

Also: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2011)

Why is this in the Embedded forum?


----------

